# need help with icd-9 this is W/C case



## ivonneatanacio (Nov 16, 2009)

patient was injured at work he works in construction . he had a nail gun fire a nail into the right distal femur:

 DX: Foreign body, right distal femur

I used E849.3, but need dx 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## coderguy1939 (Nov 16, 2009)

If this is a current injury, ICD-9 states see Wound, open, by site, complicated.  Read the Note under Open Wound category in the Disease Index and see if this is what you're looking for.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Nov 16, 2009)

*codes*

Look at 891.1, E919.9 or E919.8 either one. But I would look at the open wound complication codes. You could also look at the 959.7 injury code, but I would code with the open wound (puncture wound). Just a place for you to start.


----------



## maryevans77 (Jul 16, 2012)

How about E920.1 - Other hand powered tools,
along with the wound, open code.


----------

